# Garlic and onion in the development of bee families.



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't the use of anything as a treatment inherently/by definition a treatment, therefore something someone who is treatmentfree wouldn't use?


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

do you have a web site in english?I like to look at different honeys from around the world.


----------



## really_so_sorry (Feb 23, 2012)

Essential oils are popular treatments for bees, but I know of only one study investigating the effects of garlic. Porrini et al (2011) fed bees varying concentrations of plant extract (10% or 1% extract of garlic fed to bees) to determine if extracts had any effect on the load or survival of Nosema. They found garlic was not effective, relative to a control. If you have access to scholarly articles, you can find this one in the link below. As for onions, I don't know of any studies.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/266pq68qk772754t/


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you mean garlic powder and onion powder added to pollen patties..


----------



## masini (Jan 9, 2012)

No, i havent.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> Isn't the use of anything as a treatment inherently/by definition a treatment, therefore something someone who is treatmentfree wouldn't use?


 ????? Hello...This isn't the treatment free thread


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Uh, well, it was when I answered. That's why I answered the way I did. Ignore it like everyone else does.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

The chemicals produced by garlic and onion that are so distinctive evolved to be repellent or be distasteful or even be toxic to herbivorous animals, especially insects. A number of chemicals produced by plants are, in fact, toxic to insects. Nicotine is a classic example. Nicotine reduces herbivory of tobacco plants by insects. Nicotine can be extracted and used as an insecticide in other places. Pyrethrum is another example.

Humans have taken them a step further, and manufactured synthetic forms of those same chemicals for use as pesticides. Neonicotinoids are synthetic variants of nicotine. Pyrethroids are synthetic variants of pyrethrum. The mode of action for the naturally-occurring chemical and the synthetic variants is the same in animals. Note, here, that "natural" does not equate to "safe."

Several years ago, I had to spray the gardens of a residence for mosquitoes before a party at that location. The person holding the party insisted on using only "organic" and "natural" control, and had purchased garlic oil for mosquito control. Not a pleasant experience spraying that stuff on gardens, and, what's more, the label on the product restricted reentry to the treated area for 48 hours after application. The reentry interval on many synthetic pyrethroids? Restricted only until the product has dried. Again, "natural" can be quite toxic, too.

Long story made short: I would not be surprised if some of these chemicals have some effect against mites and hive pests. The chemicals are produced by plants that evolved in an arms race against insects. But those same chemicals may have effects on bees and even on humans.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Masini,

Please explain how the onion and garlic can be added to bee bread for the use of the bees. Have you used it? Did it work for you? May I say, your English is excellent! 

Thank you! 

*Summer*


----------

